
Twitter's Verified Identity Crisis - ryukoposting
https://ryuk.ooo/thoughts/twitter.html
======
rvz
> Without knowing what makes an account badge-worthy, the only irrefutable
> significance of a verified badge is that the account has Twitter's approval.
> By making the badge exclusive to a small portion of users, and keeping the
> requirements for a badge secret, Twitter has turned their “badge of
> identity” into a “badge of approval.”

Spot on.

It has been always unclear as to the reason or knowhow as to 'why' a
particular user has a 'verified checkmark', other than having some sort of
following as one of the requirements, but even that is inconsistent. But
still, it really does sound like a 'badge of approval' based on some secret
criteria.

------
ryukoposting
I wrote this before the Minneapolis riots, so I don't mention Pres. Trump's
tweet about the riots, or the implications of Twitter's response. I'll discuss
that another time.

